# 87 300zx cold start issue



## nx_crazy_juggalo (Jun 3, 2008)

to start off i have an 87 300zx na manual converted to turbo with an 84 engine and ecu the car has major issues starting on cold days it takes sometimes 20 minuets to get it started by cranking it in 7 to 10 sec intervals and slight feathering of the throttle but when its warm it start easier but idles at like 450 rpm and likes to die out i dont know what to try anymore im very mechanically inclined


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might check the air regulator (mounted on the intake)


----------

